

Welcome to CodeCity - brudgers
http://www.inf.usi.ch/phd/wettel/codecity.html

======
akkartik
Somebody should give this a web frontend! Let me submit a git or mercurial
url, publish an image for it for all to see.

------
zorrb
Wow, super cool. My first thought went to back in the day there were all those
addons for SimCity like SimCar or SimHelicopter. Where you got to drive/fly
around, respectively in your actual SimCity loaded in from a save file.

------
calgoo
had to:

"Lex: It's a UNIX system! I know this!"

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107290/quotes](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107290/quotes)

------
MiceOnFire
This sounds really cool. The last release was back in 2009. Has it been worked
on since then?

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
This is now integrated in Pharo.

[http://pharo.org/](http://pharo.org/)

